# elbow pads



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok i bought my self a pare of elbow pads for riding but in all the downhill vids and movies, it seems like 90% of the riders only ride with knee pads. Is there a reason?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I dunno, but I'm going to be picking up some elbow pads... they're required to ride the foam and resi-ramp at woodward tahoe.

I personally when really riding DH ride knee only. It makes me feel more free and more maneuverable. I tried riding with shin guards, and a pressure suit. the shin guards were fine, they just cut into the top of my foot, because I have really weird legs, and the pressure suit felt really bad. I felt limited and like it restricted my movement. Sure it might save my body when I crash, but i figure if I feel better and more confident without one, I figure I'll crash less. It's definitely a trade off, Plus I'm young and stupid.

Try riding elbow pads. If you like it, don't let what others are doing you stop you from wearing extra pads. Extra pads are only good.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Moosey said:


> I personally when really riding DH ride knee only. It makes me feel more free and more maneuverable. Sure it might save my body when I crash, but i figure if I feel better and more confident without one, I figure I'll crash less. It's definitely a trade off


That's my personal take. Had some elbow pads that slid on, no Velcro strap or anything but they would never stay in place, forget crashing in them. And ones with a strap, you have to cinch them on so tight my hands would go numb. Don't mention the awkward feeling of riding with them. But as moosey said, don't let other people talk you out of it. Try for yourself, more protection is indeed a good thing.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I almost ALWAYS wear knee pads when I'm riding FR or Dirt jumps, but I hardly ever wear other gear (besides a helmet).

However, if I'm trying something new (big sender or something), or riding some new terrain, I'll put on the pressure suit for the first run or so, just in case.


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

I got a pair of Poc elbow and knee pads about a month ago. I wear them on every ride now and I forget that I have them on. I haven't crashed on the elbow pads yet but I have on the knee pads and I'm sure glad I had them on. 
I'm more of a all mountain rider so I have to climb everything I go down and I wear the pads the whole time.


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

I got the G-form pads, they work well. They stay in place and don't restrict blood flow. I can fit them under my jacket. They're not as durable as other bigger pads. They dont protect the inside of the joint. They stay in place tucked inside the top of my old skool Poor Boy shin pads. Other times they bunch up inside the joint. They are a good light duty pad. They are not especially hot and breath well.


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks guys. I have some elbow pads. When I ride with them in tight trails it feels awkward. But I'm gonna try without them.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

you only have to land once on an elbow to realize why you might want to wear elbow pads.. those big nasty cuts on elbows take forever to heal..


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

Josie7 said:


> you only have to land once on an elbow to realize why you might want to wear elbow pads.. those big nasty cuts on elbows take forever to heal..


+1 I won't ever ride without pads. I can take some falls and stand right back up while some of my friends fall once and they call it a day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rock dude (May 24, 2007)

jakester29959 said:


> Thanks guys. I have some elbow pads. When I ride with them in tight trails it feels awkward. But I'm gonna try without them.


I felt the same way before I got the Poc's. I would try some different pads.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I've been wearing Mace elbow/forearm pads x3 years, My favorite dh trails are steep rocky and tight with trees, Sometimes I brush up against the trees and rocks and those pads did the job to prevent cuts and bruises,

I'd like to get new pads next season so Im going to go see what products are available


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

look at the red bull rampage...a course where 95% would faint on....and on rider wore a tank top....holy fvcking $hit....anyway lots of people where nothing for freedom....but being an old man and riding for over 10 years....it is nice crashing and getting back up...I broke the plastic on my elbow and had a sore elbow....but I still rode the next day....without it I would have been out at least 3 months....for what we do riding dh...I feel everyone should have as much protection as possible...but to each his own


----------



## lernr (Jul 13, 2012)

This season I rode many times without elbow pads, both DH / FR and AM. 

Two falls convinced me that I want to wear them despite the freedom trade-off.

One gave me a couple of deep cuts like what was mentioned earlier - on the forearm very close / high up to the elbow, from sharp trail rocks. The other was a just a serious case of trail rash - huge area, scared people at the office for weeks (except one guy who is an Ironman and laughed about it). Both were day-ending experiences, which sucked. There wasn't that much pain, to be honest, but I thought I need to stop and take care of them...

Some / light protection is still better than no protection in my book, and I also endorse POC (but mine is the vpd jacket, which has integrated elbow pads)


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

How much/little protection I wear depends completely on the terrain. Super rocky? Upper body suit time + knee/shin guards. If it's pretty buff just knee pads. I've never seen elbow pads that stay in place, so I prefer the suit.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I was a knee pads only guy until this year when two crashes a month apart ripped up both elbows pretty good. The POC's fit pretty good once they are warmed up, I wore them at Whistler a couple months ago and never even noticed them. I'll probably still reservice them for bike park or big jump days, but it's not so bad getting used to them I guess.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

Moosey said:


> I'm young and stupid.


custom user title now!


----------



## kjsayers (Jun 5, 2008)

I typically ride with 661 comp knee and elbow pads. I never wear chest or spine. I have spilled a few times and wished I had something on my shoulders.


----------



## Kona_CT (Apr 25, 2010)

Moosey said:


> I personally when really riding DH ride knee only. It makes me feel more free and more maneuverable. I tried riding with shin guards, and a pressure suit. the shin guards were fine, they just cut into the top of my foot, because I have really weird legs, and the pressure suit felt really bad. I felt limited and like it restricted my movement. Sure it might save my body when I crash, but i figure if I feel better and more confident without one, I figure I'll crash less. It's definitely a trade off, Plus I'm young and stupid.


I do not wear elbow pads for this same reason. I feel more confident riding without them because I'm more comfortable. Every pair of elbow pads I've tried - both buying and renting - have either slipped, not been a good size or simply not comfortable.

I still rock the goggles, full face, gloves and shin guard - but I just can't do the elbow guards.

I'm not THAT young (29) but I guess going down a mountain on a bike that fast qualifies most of us as stupid. In a good way. :thumbsup:


----------



## echo24 (Apr 27, 2012)

im not a fan of elbow pads. most the time when i crash my hands stay on the bars. for some odd reason i think im going to ride out a faceplant, so most the time i dont really even hit my elbows. i will catch them on trees and bushes but i dont notice it until i stop and blood dripping down my arm. 

ive only really started riding with my 661 veggie guards since ive back out riding in mud and water and of course the trials bike.


----------



## _rich_ (Jan 22, 2004)

I always wear as much gear as possible..
Fullface,chest protector, gloves,knee and shin pads,elbow pads I even keep my camelbak on sometimes, for extra protection, when doing something stupid 

i'm old too  and prefer getting up after I fall..

when I see these kids doing insane stunts with NO gear on....I think they are stupid(stupid maybe be a bit strong of a word, but I didn't want to type they are idiots  )

really crashing sucks make is as painless as possible IMO 

sorry in advance for those I just offended.....
my advice to young riders would be..riding with NO gear on doesn't make you cool 

OK this in only MY opinion and i'm sorry if you don't agree with it....


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

Those that say they are uncomfortable just really haven't gotten used to them.. you will probably figure out a way to make them comfortable when you tear an elbow open and are forced to wear them. 

But really, to each his own.. I fell yesterday, right on my elbow..happy I like my elbow pads..


----------



## StuLax18 (Sep 27, 2011)

I started riding with pads after I slid out and scraped up my elbow a bit. A couple weeks later in a race I crashed and apparently my elbow slid over a rock because the pad was pretty scratched up.

So yeah, I was glad I had them and usually ride with them.


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

I usually wear elbows + kees/shins for DH or anything where bigger jumps or drops are anticipated. I own an armour suit (661 vapor) & will wear it occasionally for DH only. The armour suit protects really well but is also REALLY hot. I schlepped it all the way to Whistler this summer & wound up not using it because I was sweating so hard it was limiting my ride. I've gone down in the rocks wearing the armour & it was like nothing happened. Good stuff. 

I'm old, so I'll wear all the armour I can. I love to ride DH, but still gotta show up at the job the next day.


----------



## Josie7 (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm old, so I'll wear all the armour I can. I love to ride DH, but still gotta show up at the job the next day.[/QUOTE]

I am with you.. I wear as much armour as possible.. gotta pay the bills..


----------

